# Broadband options in johnstown/kenstown?



## muno (22 Feb 2009)

I heard ice and vodafone are my only options...anyone know?


----------



## NavanMan1 (25 Feb 2009)

Why don't you try mobile broadband from Three.ie ? 

Was with Imagine over the fixed line but moved over to Three last April and have had no problems


----------



## brazen_dude (25 Feb 2009)

try digiweb.ie


----------



## tara83 (27 Feb 2009)

A friend of mine in Johnstown has the 3 modem and has no issues. She is able to use it to work from home effectively.


----------



## Guest128 (27 Feb 2009)

NavanMan1 said:


> Why don't you try mobile broadband from Three.ie ?
> 
> Was with Imagine over the fixed line but moved over to Three last April and have had no problems



Oh mother of God if you like your sanity do not switch over to 3 mobile broadband, its terrible. It works fine *sometimes* and others it wont load google. Coupled with their useless customer service I would avoid them like the plague.


----------

